# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Russian Songs

## dertyhoez

I was looking through my song playlist and thought you guys might enjoy some of these songs  ::  
Pyltsa-Anti R'N'B http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPcn-...eature=related 
If you liked Anti R'N'B, you can download it for free at her official site: http://www.pyltsa.com/download.php?list.2 
Tina Karol-Pupsik http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmcuUq9dgN8 
Group 69-Ja chocu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bZTHhuiW24

----------

